# Convertir sauvegarde image dmg en vdmk pour utiliser sous VMWare



## JP (23 Mai 2019)

Je m'explique
J'ai réussi à utiliser une image disque vmdk de MacOS X sous VMWare et c'est fonctionnel 
Mais ce n'est pas mon environnement de travail avec mes logiciels et mes fichiers

L'idée serait de faire une sauvegarde image disque de mon macintosh au format dmg, de la convertir en vmdk pour la faire reconnaître par VMWare puis de la modifier pour pour pouvoir retrouver une copie de mon macintosh actuel
J'ai trouvé des liens en anglais dont https://superuser.com/questions/479548/converting-dmg-to-vmdk mais avec des lignes de commande
Or anglais je ne comprends déjà pas, alors ligne de commande …
J'ai l'impression qu'il faudra aussi appliquer une modification avec VMware unlocker

Qu'en pensez-vous ? une chance d'y arriver ?


----------



## HalfTeh23 (28 Mai 2019)

Salut !
Une autre solution sinon, serait tout simplement de booter sur une image d'installation de macOS sur ta VM, aller dans l'utilitaire de disque, et restaurer ton image .dmg sur le disque de la machine virtuelle.
C'est pas exactement ce que tu demandais mais c'est une idée 
Car j'ai été voir sur ton lien, et il n'y a pas vraiment de ligne de commandes, enfin, le lien qui menais sans doute au commandes sous Linux est mort (404).


----------

